
US ambassador asks Swiss banks to service Americans - JumpCrisscross
http://www.swissinfo.ch/eng/frozen-out_us-ambassador-asks-swiss-banks-to-service-americans/42532156
======
mariuolo
I believe she's barking at the wrong tree.

She ought to contact the IRS and tell them not to fine foreign banks for
trivial reporting mistakes, or they won't take the chance only for a savings
account.

------
johan_larson
Shouldn't that verb be "serve"? "Service" sounds like they're auto mechanics.
Or hookers.

